# My days in the yak flashed before my eyes....



## froglegs

My kayaking days seemed a long way off as I have contracted a disease affecting my nervous system called Transverse Myilitus.

It has taken 6 days in the hospital and a month to get here but I went from a very healthy and active 35 year old to a guy with a back on fire and restrictions in my legs and thighs that limit my walking ability. We ruled out some stuff that kills you quick and some stuff that kills you agonizingly slowly to get to this relatively good outcome. 

I can't run on a dare, i have to concentrate to walk slow normally and if I stride out yo go quick I feel like I am walking on 2x4s. I am in PT 3 days a week and have an iv pick in my arm...but thoughts have retuned to a true passion. 

My wife asked what my goal out of PT was and I told her I wanted to carry my heavy ass kayak over the board walk, drag it to the beach, do an eight mile paddle all the while looking for fish bigger than me. 

Her response was a little hurt as she said, I thought you would be thinking about walking around Disney in March. 

She had a point, but what she missed is that if I can reach my goal, Disney will be a walk in the park (pardon the pun). 

Here is to being back on the water come June.


----------



## cobe killer

dang man!
but it sounds like your NOT going to let it beat you!!! good luck and prayers sent up for ya.
see ya on the water!!!


----------



## sealark

A positive attitude and the mind can accomplish most everything. Good luck


----------



## Jason

Dang.....that sounds awful! Glad you are fighting every inch of it!!!


----------



## Chapman5011

A good day fishing will make anyone forget their problems. Glad you are looking forward. 
Good luck.
When you go to Disney, go ahead and rent the wheel chair whether you need it or not. That's a big place, plus you will go to the front of EVERY line. I pushed my mother around Disney years ago when she had a health issue on a busy day, and we could have riden everything twice. There Is a line next to all lines for wheel chair riders.


----------



## JD7.62

Damn man, that's tough to hear. Fishing with you, I could really see your passion! Here is to hoping you'll be back in that saddle in no time!


----------



## Katartizo

I can relate to what you are going through. In September I was diagnosed with a cancer known as Multiple Myeloma. I am a little older than you. (57) However, this is still young to me. 
I didn't start kayaking until just a few months ago. I have not been able to work since diagnosed in September. 
I met a couple guys at the river one day as they were finishing up kayak fishing trips. A week later I had my Mariner.
The cancer I have affects my bones (very brittle, break easy) and my blood. I am unable to lift anything. On top of this, I just spent 6 weeks, (Christmas Eve to February 1st in the hospital with an infection that turned into the skin eating disease) and have absolutely no strength right now.
Ok, this may sound bad to some folks. I am saved and know God is in this and that brings me peace!
The reason I am writing to you is to tell you I have had to create shortcuts and develop "outside the box solutions" to be able to do almost everything I accomplish.
Example: I can't lift the 80-90lb kayak. Heck, I can barely lift 10lbs. 
The problem: how do I get my kayak in and out of the truck? 
Solution: I installed a small 1 ton wench (78$ from Harbor Freight) in the bed of the truck up against the cab!
I can use the wench to keep the kayak from quickly coming "off" the truck while unloading at the most angled and closest to the water spot, and loading is a breeze since the wench does all the work!
There are other smaller innovations I have had to work out. Remember, I just started kayaking and I am still just getting the hang of it. I am having to make adjustments to fishing abilities to be able to insure I load and have only what I really need.
I would love to be able to help you "modify" or "fix" things so you spend as much time on the water as you want. 850-292-6992 is my number. My name is Joe and I live in Pace.
Please let me know if I can help in any way. I will be praying for you and your family. I will even pray for Disney trip! I'm not a fan, so the thought of going to Disney scares me!
Anyway, let me know....


----------



## froglegs

Kat - God bless bro. I may need the tips but I am not that far along yet. 

Jason - in case your ears were burning I was talking to my brother about the winter flounder trip you told me about and the hopes of making one. That won't happen obviously but I hope to see you later in the year with the same capability because the passion hasn't gone anywhere. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## pompano67

God bless you both !! Not going to tell another story,however I am living proof that we can....and will....overcome !!! The fight is hard !!!it's sometimes long !!!! And we have to make adjustments...Just keep this in mind..Everyday we wake up is a good day !!! Anything,anywhere,anytime....you contact me...I've met nothing but great people on this sight and many have become close friends. Carry on my brothers...carry on !!!


----------



## ric hamm

Wow, best of luck to you sir and rememeber, Never, ever, give up.


----------



## froglegs

It's going to be a good summer


----------



## Ivarie

That sux. However, Set a goal and kill it. You'll get there.


----------



## Fisherdad1

I've been out of commission for 4 months due to a shoulder surgery. It was a small, but bitter taste of what you guys are facing. I'll add you both to my prayer list. If launching is the main thing you need help with, lets go. i can carry two yaks. It ain't easy, but i need the exercise.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## Try'n Hard

Adversity doesn't build character, it reveals it. Thank you for your example, it says a lot! 
Philippians 4:4-7
"Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## mrbama97

Good luck and like my grandfather always tells me "Hang in there like a rusty fish hook".


----------



## Fielro

With your great attitude you will be on the water in no time. May God Bless you..


----------



## ARslinger

keep that head up man!!!! you have to set a goal and once you accomplish that one you need to set another and yet another after that. And keep at them pt sessions like no ones business. see you on the water soon


----------



## froglegs

Well it's June. Goals were set and goals were met :thumbup:

I still have a little hitch in my walk unless I bounce a tennis ball. Here is proof of the nonsense :no: I can also run which is odd, I just can't walk very well. 

....but I can be a husband, dad, IT guy and I can still go offshore in a kayak. :thumbsup:

Caught 6 kings today with most of them being schoolies but this was pretty decent.


----------



## hooked4life

That is awesome! Glad you're meeting your goals and you were able to go out and catch fish! Keep it up bud! We're pulling for ya!


----------



## Jason

Glad you got a great news follow up brother!!!


----------



## Brandonshobie

froglegs said:


> Well it's June. Goals were set and goals were met :thumbup:
> 
> I still have a little hitch in my walk unless I bounce a tennis ball. Here is proof of the nonsense :no: I can also run which is odd, I just can't walk very well.
> 
> ....but I can be a husband, dad, IT guy and I can still go offshore in a kayak. :thumbsup:
> 
> Caught 6 kings today with most of them being schoolies but this was pretty decent.


Congrats man Congrats!!!


----------



## Ptpainton

*Sweet!*



froglegs said:


> Well it's June. Goals were set and goals were met :thumbup:
> 
> I still have a little hitch in my walk unless I bounce a tennis ball. Here is proof of the nonsense :no: I can also run which is odd, I just can't walk very well.
> 
> ....but I can be a husband, dad, IT guy and I can still go offshore in a kayak. :thumbsup:
> 
> Caught 6 kings today with most of them being schoolies but this was pretty decent.


Great picture way to go!


----------



## johnboatjosh

Excellent! I can only imagine how much hard work it took to get to where your at and it's obviously paying off. Crazy about the tennis ball deal.


----------



## doggfish

keep swinging for the fences dude...two time cancer survivor here(colon). With the right attittude(you got that one) and the right support(one loving wife you got that too) anything is possible. i will keep you in my thoughts I know you can and will persevere. :thumbsup:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## TeaSea

good going man. transverse myelitis is no picnic and you have done exceptionally well. Congrats all around:thumbup:


----------



## froglegs

TeaSea said:


> good going man. transverse myelitis is no picnic and you have done exceptionally well. Congrats all around:thumbup:


 
Thanks Dog 

TeaSea - Do you know about TM? You are correct it is not a an easy thing to deal with. Given the possibilities I am super happy/lucky to just have my walking impairment. 

Its a literal one and million type deal so I am always surprised if someone knows about it.


----------



## froglegs

welp...it was fun while it lasted. 

I made my goal of being offshore in June. I beat the $hit out of it. Then in the last week of July my brother (The_Rookie) and I got up at 4.30 every morning, carried our tuna's over the boardwalk, drug them to the beach, paddled, wrestled big fish, played dad on the beach, worked out at lunch, and carried the kayaks back over the boardwalk for the evening. we did that 7 days in a row. 

I was just discharged from UAB last night after staying for 2 days with an event very much like my first post of this thread. Although this time my ability to walk went much further to the negative this time. 

Turns out I have a degenerative spinal disease that I can make worse. I am told that I have to listen to them, I have to listen to my body, I have to know that I now have limits. I don't know if I have to give it up but I do know that I can't kayak fish the way that I really want to. I just know that I have to accept limits and right now the over use of my body the last week of July is being eyed for my new impairments. 

I plan to be back...but I just don't know when and in what capacity.


----------



## TeaSea

Hang in there and listen to the docs. Best of luck to ya'


----------



## daniel9829

Good luck and may God Bless you and your Family.


----------



## The_Rookie

froglegs said:


> welp...it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> I made my goal of being offshore in June. I beat the $hit out of it. Then in the last week of July my brother (The_Rookie) and I got up at 4.30 every morning, carried our tuna's over the boardwalk, drug them to the beach, paddled, wrestled big fish, played dad on the beach, worked out at lunch, and carried the kayaks back over the boardwalk for the evening. we did that 7 days in a row.
> 
> I was just discharged from UAB last night after staying for 2 days with an event very much like my first post of this thread. Although this time my ability to walk went much further to the negative this time.
> 
> Turns out I have a degenerative spinal disease that I can make worse. I am told that I have to listen to them, I have to listen to my body, I have to know that I now have limits. I don't know if I have to give it up but I do know that I can't kayak fish the way that I really want to. I just know that I have to accept limits and right now the over use of my body the last week of July is being eyed for my new impairments.
> 
> I plan to be back...but I just don't know when and in what capacity.



You will fish. I will put the damn thing on my back to get it to the beach if I have to. We will fish.


----------

